
LAPD hacked into iPhone 5S belonging to slain wife of 'Shield' actor - leojfc
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-lapd-locked-iphone-actor-wife-michael-jace-20160504-story.html
======
dsfyu404ed
Every time I hear about a husband -> wife murder case that doesn't involve a
prior violent crime history or some large amount of physical and
circumstantial evidence the two words that go through my mind are "tunnel
vision," Without leads the cops just latch on to the only thing they have
which is "well... ugh... divorce law gives him a monetary incentive to bust a
cap in her ass now don't it?"

I'd like to hear what the defense has to say. I think it's really fishy for a
journalist to write an article that basically parrots the prosecution. Maybe
the defense couldn't be reached for comment...well then say that if it's the
case.

~~~
ipsin
This doesn't seem like a case of tunnel vision. The evidence and circumstances
of the theory do seem to point towards the husband. Of course, the trial may
reveal Jace's innocence, but there seems to be enough evidence that I don't
think "lazy police work" applies in this case.

Also: "Jace's attorney and the prosecutor assigned to his case could not be
reached for comment."

~~~
quentusrex
"the trial may reveal Jace's innocence"

That's unfortunate. The system is suppose to prove his guilt, and assume
innocence by default.

------
archildress
It's no wonder that Apple is becoming increasingly pushy about updates on iOS.
I've noticed in the last few months that the new pop-up options are to either
"remind me later" (and it absolutely will) or "update now."

I think a huge part of it is trying to stay ahead of this security curve.

Exploits are going to continue to be found in older versions of iOS (and every
other piece of software, for that matter). It's kind of disheartening to think
that if the authorities just hold your phone long enough, they'll eventually
have an exploit to unlock it with.

~~~
a_imho
It is interesting when Microsoft did the same with Windows most my peers were
pretty outraged. Imagine clicking remind me later in the morning, start a long
running process when you are just about to go to have lunch and coming back to
Windows installing updates after a restart.

I don't think Apple gains anything substantial from pushing security fixes,
however eroding user control could be in their interest.

~~~
culturestate
There's one key difference: iOS doesn't automatically reboot itself at
seemingly random times. If you choose "install later," it will make sure you
aren't on the phone when it starts the process.

That Windows loves to do it with no warning _while you are actively using the
computer_ is what makes it annoying.

~~~
TillE
Actually I think Windows has always had a little popup in the bottom right
which lets you cancel within about five minutes. But sure, you might happen to
step away momentarily during that time.

Thankfully browsers and editors now save and restore their last state, so an
automatic reboot doesn't enrage me like it did in the WinXP days.

~~~
culturestate
While that modal does exist, Windows for some reason does _not_ give it
always-on-top status, so if you have anything fullscreen running you'll never
see it. There also seems to be a limit to the number of times you're allowed
to delay a reboot, though I'm not entirely sure on that.

------
robin_reala
The killing was 19/05/2014\. iOS8 came out on 17/09/2014, and the iPhone 5S
launched with iOS7. It’ll have been iOS7, and hence unencrypted by default in
a way Apple (and presumably attackers) can access.

~~~
ibejoeb
That sounds right. There are a few unanswered questions.

"[I]n 2015, an Apple technician was ordered by an L.A. judge to help police
extract data from the phone's hard drive, according to the search warrant."

So, did Apply comply? If they did, or if they didn't, I don't think this has
been reported anywhere.

Perhaps Apple complied and imaged the disk, and afterwards, LA needed a
consultant to actually make something of it.

~~~
oarsinsync
There are various statements issued by Apple stating that they do cooperate
with law enforcement when they can, and that pre-full-disk-encryption, they
generally did.

That said, they sometimes go out of their way to make it inconvenient - if you
want data provided on physical media, you have to supply a firewire disk

~~~
braythwayt
Yes. There is a huge difference between:

1\. "Here's how to break the phone's encryption using available tools today",
and;

2\. "Here's a less-secure version of the OS, we'll use our digital signature
to convince the phone to accept it."

If they ever do the latter, they can be sure it won't be long before they
start getting warrants to push insecure OS updates to everyone named as a
"person of interest," which seems to be everyone these days.

And the next time a Snowden leaks that Apple is sending insecure OS updates to
more-or-less all iPhones, they have lost an enormous amount of goodwill and
brand recognition.

A lot of people believe (rightly or wrongly) that run-of-the-mill Android
phones are insecure because the carriers won't push updates, but that you can
trust top-tier manufacturers like Apple to keep your phone secure.

The last thing they need is for people to say "Cheap Android, Expensive
iPhone, there's no difference."

------
jessaustin
_...had no arrest history, according to public records, but divorce papers
from a previous marriage include allegations of threats and domestic
violence._

Has there been a divorce in California in the last several decades in which
child custody was an issue, which has _not_ included such allegations? Are
reporters really that ignorant, or do they just assume their readers are?

~~~
Frompo
Well, in Logan, Walker, Jordan, and Horvath (2002) 40% of cases in Kentucky
over a two year period did not mention violence (and the court ruling was
largely insensitive to the presence or not of violence allegations).

Using the number "Domestic Violence-Related Calls for Assistance" as reference
on how to scale from Kentucky to California, ~60 % of divorce cases will have
no mention of violence.

(In 2004 Kentucky had 800 calls per 100 000 inhabitants and California had
500; the assumption is that number of allegations in hearings scale with the
calls of assistance).

[https://aifs.gov.au/publications/allegations-family-
violence...](https://aifs.gov.au/publications/allegations-family-violence-and-
child-abuse-family-l/2-international-research)

[https://oag.ca.gov/crime/cjsc/stats/domestic-
violence](https://oag.ca.gov/crime/cjsc/stats/domestic-violence)

[http://www.ncdsv.org/fortcampbell/I-12_Kentucky%20DV%20Facts...](http://www.ncdsv.org/fortcampbell/I-12_Kentucky%20DV%20Facts.pdf)

[http://www.census.gov/popest/data/state/totals/2004/tables/N...](http://www.census.gov/popest/data/state/totals/2004/tables/NST-
EST2004-01.pdf)

~~~
jessaustin
Thank you for confirming my point that the domestic violence rate as reported
in divorce proceedings far exceeds that as reported to police, by two orders
of magnitude. (Presumably some of the reports to police are false, which
lowers the actual rate even further. Many such reports are filed on the advice
of divorce attorneys, after all.) Doesn't that seem like a fact that a serious
journalist would include?

~~~
Frompo
What are you talking about? First off, your point was that reports of domestic
violence was almost always involved in child dispute cases, which I remarked
was not true.

Secondly, the calls for assistance is basically reports to the police, and
they (8 per 1000 in Kentucky and 5 per 1000 in California [ACS 2008 estimate])
are close to the divorce rate in the respective states (13 per 1000 in
Kentucky and 8 per 1000 in California). Overestimating by saying that all
divorces are settled in court (some numbers say that ~ 4 % are), the 60% of
cases involving domestic violence means that there would be 7.8 per 1000
domestic violence divorce cases. As this is the same amount as the number of
calls for police assistance (8 per 1000), your claim that the rate of domestic
violence reported is orders of magnitude greater in court is pure falsehood.
The case in California is even worse, with estimated 3.2 per 1000 domestic
violence cases versus 5 per 1000 calls about domestic violence.

[https://www.census.gov/hhes/socdemo/marriage/data/acs/Evalua...](https://www.census.gov/hhes/socdemo/marriage/data/acs/Evaluation_tables.pdf)

------
ericcholis
Whoa....slightly off-topic. I mis-understood "Shield" as being a reference to
"Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D", in which Patton Oswalt has starred...whose wife
recently passed.

Went too far down the rabbit hole there.

